# WalMart Loves You!



## Kim Chee (Oct 10, 2016)

Can you believe this place buys Chinese, undercuts everybody and has the nerve to call themselves American? Goodbye competitors, so long Mom and Pops, send your money to Chyna. Kind of has me confused about what it means to be an American.

All apologies to the Chinese punks...not your fault!


----------

